# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Ιστορικά και Άλλα - Various Historical > Ιστορικά Ναυάγια >  Τα ναυάγια της Μήλου [The wrecks of Milos]

## τοξοτης

Λίγη ιστορία μέσα από το δημοσίευμα του : 

http://www.theabyss.gr/archives/milosproject.htm

Το παρακάτω είναι αποσπασμα του δημοσιεύματος.

Η νήσος Μήλος, η οποία βρίσκεται στο νοτιοδυτικό άκρο του νησιωτικού συμπλέγματος των Κυκλάδων, είναι πρωτίστως γνωστή, σε παγκόσμια κλίμακα, σαν ο χώρος ανακάλυψης του αγάλματος της Αφροδίτης της Μήλου, το οποίο βρίσκεται σήμερα εκτεθειμένο σε περίοπτη θέση στο μουσείο του Λούβρου στο Παρίσι. Τα τελευταία χρόνια με την ανάπτυξη του τουρισμού στην χώρα μας, το νησί αυτό έγινε επίσης γνωστό σαν τουριστικό θέρετρο το οποίο έλκει πολλούς παραθεριστές από όλο τον κόσμο, οι οποίοι το επισκέπτονται γιατί εκτιμούν την απλή και ήσυχη ζωή των κατοίκων του, τις πολλές και όμορφες παραλίες του με τα κρυστάλλινα και διαφανή νερά τους, καθώς και την παράξενη ηφαιστιογενή περιβαλλοντική ομορφιά του, μέσα και έξω απ΄ το νερό.

_Το εμπορικό πλοίο Μαρία Σταθάτου, πρώην Welsh City, ολικής χωρητικότητας 6.303 κόρων και μήκους 125,5 μέτρων, βυθίστηκε στις 26 Απριλίου 1941 στον κόλπο του Αδάμαντα στην Μήλο, από την Luftwaffe. ¶ξιο αναφοράς είναι το γεγονός ότι κατά την διάρκεια του βομβαρδισμού του, στο πλοίο επέβαινε η τραγουδίστρια Σοφία Βέμπο._
Ένα στοιχείο όμως της ιστορίας της Μήλου, που είναι ελάχιστα γνωστό ακόμα και σήμερα, αποτελεί το γεγονός ότι το νησί αυτό υπήρξε ο τόπος όπου έλαβαν χώρα αιματηρές μάχες και σκληρές πολεμικές δραστηριότητες κατά την διάρκεια του δευτέρου παγκοσμίου πολέμου, αφ΄ ενός κατά την διάρκεια της κατάληψης του από τις δυνάμεις του άξονα το 1941, αφ΄ ετέρου κατά την διάρκεια της ανακατάληψης του από τις δυνάμεις των συμμάχων το 1943. 
Αποτελώντας ένα σημαντικό κομβικό σημείο ανάμεσα στο νησί της Κρήτης και το λιμάνι του Πειραιά - η Μήλος βρίσκεται στην μέση της απόστασης ανάμεσα στον Πειραιά και την Κρήτη, η οποία είναι 150 περίπου ναυτικά μίλια - το νησί αυτό λειτούργησε σαν ένας πολύ σημαντικός παράγοντας στα στρατιωτικά σχέδια και των δυο αντιπάλων. Σύμφωνα με τον Γερμανό ιστορικό Peter Schenk (Der Kampf um die Aegaeis - Η μάχη για το Αιγαίο) η Μήλος αποτέλεσε καθοριστικό σημείο αναφοράς για τους Γερμανούς στρατηγούς οι οποίοι προγραμμάτισαν και σχεδίασαν την "Επιχείρηση Ερμής (Operation Merkur)", περισσότερο γνωστή σήμερα σαν "Μάχη της Κρήτης". Σύμφωνα με τους επιτελείς της επιχείρησης αυτής, πέρα από την προετοιμασία του στρατού για την επίθεση και κατάληψη του νησιού της Κρήτης, έπρεπε να παρθούν μέτρα και να δημιουργηθούν βάσεις οι οποίες θα έδιναν την δυνατότητα στον γερμανικό στρατό να στηρίξει την επίθεση του και να διεκπεραιώσει στο μέλλων επιχειρήσεις μεγαλύτερου βεληνεκούς. Για την εκπλήρωση των σκοπών αυτών η κατάληψη της Μήλου αποτέλεσε έναν στόχο υψηλής προτεραιότητας.
*Οι πρώτες γερμανικές μονάδες έχουν αποβιβαστεί στον μόλο του Κλωναρίδη στον Αδάμαντα της Μήλου. 29 Απρίλη του 1941.*Δίπλα στο στοιχείο αυτό, ένα δεύτερο στοιχείο έρχεται να συμπληρώσει την εικόνα των στρατιωτικών επιχειρήσεων που δένουν την Μήλο άμεσα και έμμεσα με την ιστορική έκβαση του πολέμου. Κατά την διάρκεια του Απρίλη 1941, αμέσως μετά την πτώση του μετώπου, ο νικημένος ελληνικός στρατός και οι εγκλωβισμένες βρετανικές στρατιωτικές μονάδες άρχισαν να εγκαταλείπουν την Στερεά Ελλάδα με κατεύθυνση την Κρήτη, έχοντας σκοπό να συνεχίσουν τον αγώνα τους εκεί. Στην προσπάθεια τους αυτή χρησιμοποιούσαν οποιοδήποτε πλωτό μέσο ήταν διαθέσιμο, για να ξεφύγουν από τον επιτιθέμενο γερμανικό στρατό, ο οποίος είχε συγκεντρώσει τα πυρά του στα μεγάλα λιμάνια της χώρας και στα έχοντα στρατηγική σημασία νησιά του ελληνικού αρχιπελάγους, χρησιμοποιώντας σαν κύριο όπλο στην επίθεση του αυτή την μέχρι τότε ανίκητη Luftwaffe.
_Τα βομβαρδιστικά αεροσκάφη καθέτου εφορμήσεως τύπου Junkers 87, περισσότερο γνωστά σαν Στούκας, αποτέλεσαν την αιχμή του δόρατος στις επιθέσεις της Luftwaffe. Τα αεροσκάφη αυτά θεωρούνται υπεύθυνα για την βύθιση πολλών πλοίων κατά την διάρκεια της γερμανικής επίθεσης τον Απρίλη του 41. Στο κατάλογο των θυμάτων τους καταλογίζονται, σύμφωνα με τις καταθέσεις των πληρωμάτων, τα πλοία Μαρία Σταθάτου, Πόπη Σιγάλα, Σίφνος, Παγρατίων και Σόνια._
Την περίοδο αυτή, αν και οι σύμμαχοι έκαναν αισθητή την παρουσία τους στο Αιγαίο, ο ουρανός πάνω απ΄ αυτό ανήκε στην Luftwaffe η οποία χρησιμοποιώντας σαν αιχμή του δόρατος τα καθέτου εφορμήσεως βομβαρδιστικά Junkers 87 (Ju87), γνωστά στα Στούκας, και τα Junkers 88 (Ju88), κυριαρχούσε στους ελληνικούς ουρανούς. Δεν είναι υπερβολή να πει κανείς ότι τον Απρίλη του 41 έβρεχε σφαίρες και βόμβες πάνω από την κεντρική Ελλάδα και το Αιγαίο πέλαγος. Είναι γνωστό το γεγονός ότι η ελληνική ναυτιλία έχασε τα 75% του δυναμικού της κατά την διάρκεια του δευτέρου παγκοσμίου πολέμου. Ένα μεγάλο μέρος από το δυναμικό αυτό χάθηκε κατά την διάρκεια των γερμανικών επιθέσεων τον Απρίλη του 1941. 
_Ένα από τα πλοία που μετέφεραν γερμανικές μονάδες και υλικό στην Μήλο ήταν και το πετρελαιοκίνητο Βυσαρίον. Το πλοίο εντάχθηκε στην Kuestenflotilla "Attika" και βυθίστηκε λίγα χρόνια αργότερα από συμμαχικό υποβρύχιο. Η φωτογραφία τραβήχτηκε από τον Joseph Vidua κατά την διάρκεια αποβίβασης του γερμανικού στρατού στην Μήλο στις 29 Απρίλη του 41. Ο Joseph Vidua ήταν φωτογράφος προπαγάνδας του τρίτου Ράιχ ο οποίος κάλυπτε τις στρατιωτικές επιχειρήσεις στα Βαλκάνια._
Ο συνδυασμός των δυο αυτών στοιχείων, της υποχώρησης των ελληνικών και συμμαχικών στρατευμάτων προς την Κρήτη και οι συνεχείς αεροπορικές επιθέσεις των Γερμανών, σημάδεψε με το στίγμα του θανάτου και το νησί της Μήλου. Όπως ήδη ανέφερα, οι μονάδες των συμμάχων και οι Έλληνες στρατιώτες που ήθελαν να συνεχίσουν τον πόλεμο στην Κρήτη, εγκατέλειπαν την Στερεά Ελλάδα με όποιο πλωτό μέσο έβρισκαν. Μέσα στο χάος των βομβαρδισμών, καράβια φορτωμένα με στρατό και πολίτες εγκατέλειπαν το λιμάνι του Πειραιά με στόχο την Κρήτη και την ασφάλεια που εκείνη μέχρι τότε πρόσφερε. Τα πλοία που μετέφεραν όλον αυτόν τον κόσμο στην Σούδα της Κρήτης, ταξίδευαν συνήθως το βράδυ μέχρι τον Αδάμαντα της Μήλου, ο οποίος αποτελεί ένα από τα μεγαλύτερα φυσικά λιμάνια της Μεσογείου, έμεναν εκεί προστατευμένα από τα γερμανικά υποβρύχια κατά την διάρκεια της ημέρας, και συνέχιζαν το ταξίδι τους για την Κρήτη μόλις έπεφτε το σκοτάδι. Έτσι η Μήλος αποτελούσε τον ενδιάμεσο σταθμό όπου όλα αυτά τα πλοία έβρισκαν προσωρινά καταφύγιο από τα γερμανικά πυρά. 

_Γερμανοί αξιωματικοί στον Αδάμαντα μετά την κατάληψη της Μήλου. Στα δεξιά της φωτογραφίας, με την σκούρα στολή, βρίσκεται ο διοικητής Albert Oesterlin. Ο Oesterlin υπήρξε καπετάνιος του γερμανικού εμπορικού ναυτικού, ο οποίος κατά την διάρκεια του πολέμου οργάνωσε την Kuestenflottila "Attika". Έδρασε στο Αιγαίο, τιμήθηκε με τον Σιδηρούν Σταυρό και σκοτώθηκε στον Πειραιά το 1944._
Το γεγονός ότι εκεί όπου υπάρχουν πολλά θηράματα υπάρχουν και πολλοί κυνηγοί, δικαιολογεί ίσως τις συνεχείς αεροπορικές επιθέσεις των γερμανικών αεροπλάνων στην περιοχή αυτή. Κατά το διάστημα της γερμανικής επίθεσης, και για την ακρίβεια στις 21, 23, 24 και 26 Απριλίου του 1941 η γερμανική αεροπορία βύθισε στον κόλπο του Αδάμαντα της Μήλου με την σειρά που αναφέρονται, τα εμπορικά πλοία, Πόπη Σιγάλα, Σίφνος, Παγκρατίων, Σόνια, και Μαρία Σταθάτου. Μετά το πέρας των βομβαρδισμών και την κατάληψη των κύριων στρατηγικών στόχων του, ο γερμανικός στρατός ήταν πλέων έτοιμος να ξεκινήσει το επόμενο σκέλος των επιχειρήσεων μέρος του οποίου αποτελούσε και η κατάληψη της Μήλου. Έτσι ένας στολίσκος, ο αργότερα επονομαζόμενος Kuestenflotilla "Attika", με διοικητή τον Albert Oesterlin ξεκίνησε στις 28 Απρίλη του 41 για την Μήλο, την οποία και κατέλαβε αμαχητί την επόμενη ημέρα. 
_Το εμπορικό πλοίο ¶ρτεμις Πίττα, πρώην Herold, πρώην Maid of Athens, ολικής χωρητικότητας 1.433 κόρων και μήκους 73,5 μέτρων, βυθίστηκε στις 21 Φεβρουαρίου 1943 στον κόλπο του Αδάμαντα στην Μήλο από την RAF. Σκοτώθηκαν 15 άτομα του πληρώματος και 14 Γερμανοί στρατιώτες._
Μετά την κατάληψη της η Μήλος αποτέλεσε ένα σημαντικό κόμβο μεταφοράς των γερμανικών στρατευμάτων από τον Πειραιά προς την Κρήτη και την Μέση Ανατολή, και καθώς το νησί βρισκόταν σε στρατηγική θέση στο επιχειρησιακό δίκτυο του γερμανικού στρατού, οργανώθηκε γρήγορα η άμυνα του. Στήθηκαν οι πυροβολαρχίες του Τράχηλα, της Αρετής και της Μπομπάρδας. Κατασκευάσθηκαν οι οχυρώσεις στον Αδάμαντα, στο Κάστρο και στο Τριοβάσαλο. Στον Τόπακα στήθηκε ένα ραντάρ υψηλής τεχνολογίας για την εποχή εκείνη και εγκαταστάθηκαν βάσεις ασύρματων επικοινωνιών. Εκτός από το μικρό αεροδρόμιο που κατασκευάστηκε στην Μήλο για την εξυπηρέτηση των αεροπλάνων που μετέφεραν στρατό στα μέτωπα της βόρειας Αφρικής, ο μεγάλος κόλπος του Αδάμαντα λειτούργησε σαν σταθμός προσγείωσης των γερμανικών υδροπλάνων τύπου Arado και Dornier καθ΄ όλη την διάρκεια του πολέμου. Για την αποφυγή επιθέσεων από συμμαχικά υποβρύχια ενάντια στα πλοία που έβρισκαν καταφύγιο στον κόλπο του Αδάμαντα, τοποθετήθηκε ένα ανθυποβρυχιακό δίχτυ το οποίο απλωνόταν από την Αρετή μέχρι την απέναντι πλευρά, τον Καλαμαρόκαβο, και έκλεινε ολόκληρο τον κόλπο. 
Έτσι πέρασε ο καιρός με όλα τα κατοχικά σύνδρομα, πείνα, έλλειψη ειδών πρώτης ανάγκης, εκτελέσεις, ώσπου χρόνια αργότερα, όταν η πλάστιγγα του συσχετισμού δυνάμεων έγειρε εις βάρος του γερμανικού στρατού ο οποίος πολεμούσε σε πολλά μέτωπα, και ξεκίνησε η ανακατάληψη των περιοχών της νοτιοανατολικής Ευρώπης από τους Συμμάχους, η παρουσία της RAF στον ελληνικό ουρανό έγινε πλέον καθημερινότητα, αντιστρέφοντας τους ρόλους αυτήν την φορά. 
_..................................................  ..................................................  ......................_
_..................................................  ..................................................  ...................._

----------


## τοξοτης

¶λλο ένα ανάλογο δημοσίευμα 

http://milosdiveproject.wordpress.com/about/

Τα παρακάτω είναι αποσπασματικά 

..................................................  ................................................

*Τα Ναυάγια*

*Artemis Pitta (¶ρτεμις Πίττα),* φορτηγό ατμόπλοιο μήκους 73,5 μέτρων, ναυπηγήθηκε το 1906 στο τότε Γερμανικό Στετίν.Βυθίστηκε στις 21 Φεβρουαρίου 1943 στο λιμάνι του Αδάμαντα από την R.A.F.



Φεβρουαρίου 1943 στο λιμάνι του Αδάμαντα από την R.A.F.

Θύματα: 15 άτομα από το πλήρωμα του και 14 Γερμανοί στρατιώτες.
Βάθος: 38-45 μέτρα
Φορτίο: Καύσιμα και πολεμικό υλικό.

_Maria Stathatos (Μαρία Σταθάτου)_, φορτηγό ατμόπλοιο, μήκους 125,5 μέτρων, ναυπηγήθηκε το 1922 στην Αγγλία. Βυθίστηκε στις 26 Απριλίου 1941 στο λιμάνι του Αδάμαντα από την Luftwaffe.



Θύματα: Επίσημα κανένα
Βάθος: 21-40 μέτρα
Φορτίο: Κάρβουνο και σκηνές.

*Sifnos (Σίφνος),* φορτηγό ατμόπλοιο, μήκους 75,59 μέτρων, ναυπηγήθηκε το 1917 στις Η.Π.Α.Βυθίστηκε στις 23 Απριλίου του 1941 στην είσοδο του κόλπου του Αδάμαντα μετά από επίθεση γερμανικών αεροπλάνων.



Θύματα: 4 άτομα του πληρώματος
Βάθος: 28-72 μέτρα
Φορτίο: 600 τόνοι βαρέλια λάδι, κρασί, σαπούνια, φασκόμηλο, μέλι, βρώμη και σάκοι ταχυδρομείου.
Πρόκειται για το πιο ενδιαφέρον ίσως ναυάγιο της περιοχής, καθώς από όσο γνωρίζουμε μέχρι σήμερα, κανείς δεν έχει καταδυθεί ποτέ σε αυτό.

*Popi Sigala (Πόπη Σιγάλα),* φορτηγό ατμόπλοιο, μήκους 88,7 μέτρων, ναυπηγήθηκε το 1904 στα ναυπηγεία Sir Raylton Dixon and Co. στο Middlesbrough στην Αγγλία. Βυθίστηκε στις 21 Απριλίου του 1941 στον κόλπο του Αδάμαντα μετά από επίθεση σμήνους Γερμανικών αεροπλάνων.

Θύματα: 2 άτομα από το πλήρωμα και 2 επιβάτες
Βάθος: 9-20 μέτρα
Φορτίο: Στρατιωτικά είδη
—————————–

----------


## Ellinis

Ένα ακόμη πλοίο που κατέληξε στο βυθό του Αδάμαντα ήταν η 158 κ.ο.χ. θαλαμηγός SEA SERPENT ιδιοκτησίας του εφοπλιστή Μηνά Ρεθύμνη. Το σκάφος που ήταν γνωστό και ως ΑΧΝΗ βυθίστηκε από γερμανικά αεροσκάφη στις 22 Απριλίου 1941 σε ταξίδι από τη Σύρο προς την Κρήτη και ενώ προσπαθούσε να διαφύγει από τους επερχόμενους Γερμανούς.

Ο φίλος kost μου έστειλε τα παρακάτω αποσπάσματα από το βιβλίο του Δημ. Χάλαρη "Τα Κατοχικά" (Εκδόσεις  Σ.Βογιατζή & Σια). Είναι μέρος από τις αναμνήσεις του πλοιάρχου Κ.  Ραίση ο οποίος έκανε και το σχέδιο του ΑΧΝΗ - SEA SERPENT.

img016.jpg img015.jpg

----------


## τοξοτης

> ¶λλο ένα ανάλογο δημοσίευμα 
> 
> http://milosdiveproject.wordpress.com/about/
> 
> Τα παρακάτω είναι αποσπασματικά 
> 
> ..................................................  ................................................
> 
> *Τα Ναυάγια*
> ...


Το < Maria Stathatos > 

Maria Stathatos_1.jpg
http://www.wreckdiving.gr/wreck/maria-stathatos

Στοιχεία για το < MARIA STATHATOS > στην ιστοσελίδα http://www.wrecksite.eu/wreck.aspx?98829

----------


## τοξοτης

> ¶λλο ένα ανάλογο δημοσίευμα 
> 
> http://milosdiveproject.wordpress.com/about/
> 
> Τα παρακάτω είναι αποσπασματικά 
> 
> ..................................................  ................................................
> 
> *Τα Ναυάγια*
> ...


Το < SIFNOS > 

Sifnos_2.jpg
http://www.wreckdiving.gr/wreck/sifnos

Το < SIFNOS > βομβαρδιζόμενο 

Sifnos_1.jpg
http://greeceww.blogspot.gr/2015/09/bo.html

Στοιχεία για <SIFNOS>  πρώην < SS CAP d'ANTIFER > στην ιστοσελίδα : http://www.wrecksite.eu/wreck.aspx?180829

----------


## Ellinis

> Ένα ακόμη πλοίο που κατέληξε στο βυθό του Αδάμαντα ήταν η 158 κ.ο.χ. θαλαμηγός SEA SERPENT ιδιοκτησίας του εφοπλιστή Μηνά Ρεθύμνη. Το σκάφος που ήταν γνωστό και ως ΑΧΝΗ βυθίστηκε από γερμανικά αεροσκάφη στις 22 Απριλίου 1941 σε ταξίδι από τη Σύρο προς την Κρήτη και ενώ προσπαθούσε να διαφύγει από τους επερχόμενους Γερμανούς.
> 
> Ο φίλος kost μου έστειλε τα παρακάτω αποσπάσματα από το βιβλίο του Δημ. Χάλαρη "Τα Κατοχικά" (Εκδόσεις  Σ.Βογιατζή & Σια). Είναι μέρος από τις αναμνήσεις του πλοιάρχου Κ.  Ραίση ο οποίος έκανε και το σχέδιο του ΑΧΝΗ - SEA SERPENT.
> 
> img016.jpg img015.jpg


Ο φίλος David Asprey ανταποκρίθηκε σε ερώτημα μου για το ιστορικό του πλοίου, το οποίο παρέθεσε εδώ : http://warsailors.com/forum/read.php?1%2C62419%2C62426#msg-6 ενώ υπάρχει και σελίδα για το πλοίο στη wikipedia εδώ : https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/HMS_Squirrel_%281904%29
 Η παρακάτω φωτογραφία του ως  HMS SQUIRREL (από το ebay) δείχνει ένα πλοίο με κοφτή πλώρη, αρκετά διαφορετικό από το ΑΧΝΗ με το πλωριό "μπαστούνι". Είτε ο πλοίαρχος Ραΐσης που έκανε το σκίτσο 50 χρόνια μετά τα γεγονότα δεν το θυμόταν καλά, είτε η πλώρη είχε μετασκευαστεί ίσως όταν πουλήθηκε για χρήση ως θαλαμηγός ώστε να μοιάζει περισσότερο σε τέτοια.
sea serpent as hms squirrel.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Το άτυχο ΑΡΤΕΜΙΣ ΠΙΤΤΑ σε μια φωτογραφία του στον κατεχόμενο Πειραιά από το αρχείο του Marco Ghiglino.
ΑΡΤΕΜΙΣ ΠΙΤΤΑ.jpg

Το πλοίο βυθίστηκε στον Αδάμαντα τέτοιες μέρες του 1943 και παρέσυρε στο θάνατο 15 Έλληνες ναυτικούς και 11 Γερμανούς.
Δυστυχώς η βύθιση του ήταν αφορμή για τον θάνατο και 14 Μηλιών όπως διαβάζουμε _εδώ_:



> Tο «Άρτεμις» ήταν φορτωμένο με καύσιμα. Τα βαρέλια με βενζίνη και  πετρέλαιο, καθώς και άλλα είδη που επέπλεαν τα πήρε ο βοριάς και τα πήγε  στην απέναντι αμμουδιά της Χιβαδολίμνης. Κατά την συνήθεια των ημερών  πολλοί εντόπιοι πήγαν να πάρουν τα πράγματα που ο βοριάς έβγαλε στην  ακτή. Για να πάρουν το περιεχόμενο μερικών βαρελιών τα τρύπησαν με  κασμά. Κάποια στιγμή έφτασε γερμανική περίπολος που συνέλαβε όσους  εβρήκε επί τόπου [...] Ήσαν συνηθισμένοι, οι κάτοικοι, σ’ αυτού του είδους την περισυλλογή  προϊόντων ναυαγίου και μάλλον δεν επίστευαν οι άνθρωποι πως έκαναν κάτι  επιλήψιμο. Το ίδιο είχε γίνει τις πρώτες ημέρες της κατοχής με το  ημιβυθισμένο πλοίο «Πόπη» από το οποίο έβγαζαν είδη στρατιωτικού  ρουχισμού και υποδήσεως μπροστά στα μάτια των Γερμανών που δεν το  απαγόρευαν. Το ίδιο και με το «Σίφνος» που έβγαλε στην επιφάνεια βαρέλια  με λάδι.


To ναυάγιο του πλοίου μπορούμε να το δούμε σε αρκετές φωτογραφίες _εδώ_ και παραμένει εντυπωσιακό παρά τις μεταπολεμικές προσπάθειες για διάλυση του. Ο Νίκος Βασιλάτος αναφέρει χαρακτηριστικά: "_At some point in time, parts of her have been salvaged for scrap,  notably in way of her engine room. It is therefore almost impossible to  differentiate if the observed damage is from the torpedo and subsequent  explosions or from the salvage works. That said, the rest of her hull  remains pretty much intact and her forward hold is full with cargo with  much to explore_." 
 Είναι ενδιαφέρον οτι την διάλυση του την αποπειράθηκε η εταιρία Τυπάλδου! Σχετικά _εδώ_.

----------

